# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ادغام رشته مهندسی it در مهندسی کامپیوتر؟؟؟

## radin74

بچه ها تو دانشگاه های سراسری که امصال it یکی از گرایشای مهندسی کامپیوتر بود.ولی تو آزاد هنوز یه رشته به اسم مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات وجود داره

ینی چی الان؟؟؟ :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):


من اگه رفتم آزاد این رشترو خوندم پس فردا خواستم برم سرکار نگن این رشته وجود نداره؟؟/  :Yahoo (20): 

الان یعنی مال دانشگاه آزاد رسمی نیستش؟؟؟

----------


## Mehran93071

:Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  تا سال قبل وجود داشت  :Yahoo (20):  بگن نیست؟   :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> بچه ها تو دانشگاه های سراسری که امصال it یکی از گرایشای مهندسی کامپیوتر بود.ولی تو آزاد هنوز یه رشته به اسم مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات وجود داره
> 
> ینی چی الان؟؟؟ :yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> 
> 
> من اگه رفتم آزاد این رشترو خوندم پس فردا خواستم برم سرکار نگن این رشته وجود نداره؟؟/ 
> 
> الان یعنی مال دانشگاه آزاد رسمی نیستش؟؟؟


نه خیر ... چنین چیزی اتفاق نمیفته ...

----------


## radin74

> نه خیر ... چنین چیزی اتفاق نمیفته ...



افتاده دیگه.شما خودت رشته های ازاد و سراسری رو مقایسه کنی متوجهش میشی

----------


## silent girl

> افتاده دیگه.شما خودت رشته های ازاد و سراسری رو مقایسه کنی متوجهش میشی


فک کنم منظورشون از چنین اتفاقی نمیفته با این تیکه از صحبت هاتون بوده که گفتید مشکلی برای کار براتون پیش نیاد و نگن چنین رشته ای وجود نداره!
چنین اتفاقی نمیفته بگن چنین رشته ای وجود نداره!

----------


## radin74

> نه خیر ... چنین چیزی اتفاق نمیفته ...


اها.ممنون



> فک کنم منظورشون از چنین اتفاقی نمیفته با این تیکه از صحبت هاتون بوده که گفتید مشکلی برای کار براتون پیش نیاد و نگن چنین رشته ای وجود نداره!
> چنین اتفاقی نمیفته بگن چنین رشته ای وجود نداره!

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> اها.ممنون


دقیقا

----------

